# Speeder with Airwire



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished converting my speeder from an old locolinc setup to Airwire using an Airwire convrtr board (yes that is how it is spelled) and a Train Control System H.O. MC4 decoder. While at it I added a roof beacon. The headlight is a 3mm white led. A 11.1v lion battery pack rides in the trailer under a tarp. The roof beacon uses one of the MC4 aux. outputs , programed for the beacon and is turned on/off using a function key. The headlight uses the normal 0 function key for on/off. I'm guessing that speeders didn't use rule 17 headlight dimming but it is available on the decoder so I played with that too. The headlight auto dims when stopped or can be dimmed with function key 4. The Airwire convrtr board is simply a circuit that converts the Airwire RC signal to a DCC output that is passed to most any type decoder of your choosing. Its frequency is set using CV58 to any of the available Airwire settings. The component board fits up into the rear portion of the speeder. Here are a couple photos. One before assembly and a couple after.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it Paul nice work . did you make the trailer? 
Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I see your having some fun since your return home!! 

Hope I can find one someday... well next year maybe! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, what did you use to cover the battery?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick,JIm,
The trailer was made from a second speeder. I bought these way back when the speeders were made by K-Line and could be had for $29.00. The cover is made from a piece of twill cloth. Folded over and set with some thin CA,then painted. Don't remember where I got the tools. Could have been Trackside Details?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Very nice installation! Surprising how compact it is.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very, very nice, Paul... Well done.... Love it... The battery application is super...









Not to derail the thread but I've just completed a similar project using a "cute" littlel non-powered Rail Truck and pushing it with a 'bashed powered trailer. The trailer is a Hartland flat car kit with the Hartland "Woody" single axle motor, REVOLUTION receiver and 12 volt LiFe-PO battery. Hope to get it posted some time today with images and a video... 

I guess it's that time of the year when the 'bashing minds" start working..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya know, using that trailer is cheating..... been too quiet..... couldn't resist... 

What a beautiful little work train. 
As my memory recalls yours are too clean.... 

That will probably keep the kids as happy as a full train would. 

Thanks for sharing. 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I love it! I wish I could get away with 11.1 volts on my Berlyn Goose #6, but the thing barely breaks 15 mph with 14.8 volts, so I'm hollowing out a stack of ties that I can sit over the battery pack. Everything else (Convertr & Tsunami) is under the frame. 

One thing on the Convertr, make sure you disable the analog DC operation on whatever decoder you plug into it. If you have analog DC enabled on the decoder and don't have the Airwire transmitter on (or are switching to another locomotive), the decoder takes off at full throttle. You don't need analog DC if you're running strictly battery power anyway, so you're not losing anything by turning it off. (In my case, my Goose is wired to run via track-powered DCC or Airwire, so I left it turned on at first on the presumption that I might want to run it on analog track power at some point. I can, I just have to reset the CV if I want to.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
The MC4 worked right from the beginnning. All I needed to set to get running was the address with CV1 and of course CV58 for the frequency in the convrtr. The rest of the settings were for lights. I can envision many possibilities for the convrtr in tight installations. The small MC4 decoder is rated at 1 amp continuous and 2 amp peak. Plenty for the speeder. The 11.1v battery is rated at 750mah. I figure about 1.5 hour run time. I have two batteries for it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job Paul!!!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Paul 
Did you still use a battery with a PCB? 

Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, 
Yes,the battery pack comes with PCB. A must with a lithium battery. Just finished "tarping" the second pack. Got to do a little running with it the other day. Everything worked great. Range is at least 100' with the convrtr board, probably quite a bit more.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Paul 
Thanks for your answer. the resin i asked i saw that the convrtr board will shut down before the PCB on a 11.1 lipo. 

Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, how come you did not take the photo out on the RR?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Its 23.7 as I write this. I don't play outside in that kind of cold. Before that it was rainy. Should be back up into the 40's in a couple days. Might get a little snow tomorrow. I do get the plow out and play in that. One of my grandsons ran the speeder the other day but from the comfort of the train room looking out. The little Airwire convrtr board should find lots of uses as people discover it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Our Greenhouse is about 60 degrees.... 

Does that help!!? 

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to see 60 again. Thats shirt sleeve.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 09 Dec 2013 11:58 AM 
I'd love to see 60 again. Thats shirt sleeve. 
Hey Paul,

ALMOST 60 here.....actually 59 right now.









Forecast will be increasing temps and 70 (AND windy) by Thursday.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to do a fairly modern Hi-rail truck using one of the convrtr boards. Does anyone know if there is a powered or unpowered model made in any scale from 1/24 to 1/32? I've done some looking but nothing so far.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Paul, 

Not sure which truck your desiring to model... 

I have a revell model of a Peterbilt semi .. tractor only, to build a model of a truck I see here often ..used to pull cars and pick up ties out on the main.pretty heavy truck with a flat bed. Couplers on each end... 
It is 1/25 th scale I think.. 
There are many metal trucks also in the 1/32 ranges.. I buy these for my freeway scenes... 

Tower Hobbies list many plastic models... 

Have fun... I have not really started on mine here yet..too busy with layout! Have collected some pics to go by tho.. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Another thought... 

You could use a NewRay "logger truck".. 1/32.. 
Drop the trailer ...or add a truck only with it... 
The log tractor comes with a small crane. It would be great for a large utility box unit with crane, add a rack on top to carry pieces of rail.. 

There are also dually pickups that could be made into a hi-rail just for track inspection.... 

Lots out there. Pick a small drive for power.. 
Have fun. 
Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now ya got me going here...for later anyways.. 

Went to new TSC store, Tractor Supply Co., and picked up a full size dump truck. Also one more log truck. It is a nice looking KW unit. Will save it for a large MOW hi-railer...!!! 

Thanks Paul...Merry Christmas.. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I could add that at sales pricing of 30% off... 

They were easy to buy. 

Dump truck $10.50 
Log truck $ 17.50 

D...


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

How about this one? 1/25 bucket truck, die cast, $40. 
http://www.etgiftstore.com/national-grid-n060-detail.htm


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Martan, nice bucket truck.. 

... I bought one today!! 2 would be nicer .... :-} 

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I'm thinking about. This one is H.O. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-16904-HO-Scale-DCC-Hi-Rail-MOW-Truck-w-Lights-Crane-UP-Union-Pacific-/400632983810


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy I'd love an Americanised version of this instead!
When he boom is swung aroundand stored forward, the stack fits between the boom's girders.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul I am thinking of doing an Airwire converter set up in a Davenport. Do you suggest 1 dcc decoder over another?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I ended up using one from Train Control Systems. No programing problems at all. Just pick one that has the current capacity that you need. I believe Tsunamis will work too. I had a H.O. decoder from Digitrax but could not get it to program through the convrtr. The convrtrs are so new that there really isn't much track record on them, I really think they have lots of potential for lower current projects. They are rated for 2.5 amps continuous output. A project using a Tsunami with sound would be fun.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The bucket showed up today!! 

Like our cabooses, it has a onboard battery for lights. 

1. Headlights & taillights only 
2. All above, plus all yellow flashing safety lights 

Should be fun to see running.. 

Need to come up with a drive system and tiny drop wheels.. 

H.N.Y. All of ya!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Paul, thought I'd venture back in here and ask a few questions regarding your little runner now that you have had it going for awhile...

How long does it last?

What other wheels could be used for the trailer..? Was pondering using BM pilot truck wheels - if not too large. 

I picked up one of these today, and am thinking about dual batteries, and twin trailers to carry them on..

Thanks - Dirk


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, really nice looking. I'm interested in the cover you put over the batteries. It looks so realistic. How did you make it?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the tarp out of a piece of twill cloth. First I covered the battery with plastic food wrap to protect it. Then just fold the cloth over the battery and use a little thin CA glue to hold it. Just keep working around the battery and gluing until it looks the way you want and then trim the edges for final shape. Then just paint with some thined paint. The thinned paint should spread pretty even though out the cloth. I used a little Bragdon weathering powder to give it slight dirty look.


----------

